# Is about Router



## Dave02SON (Apr 3, 2008)

Pls. I'm having problem installing my company Router Machine that didn't come with it particular name,software and so many other things. Pls how do I go about this? Actually have been browsing online to get solution, but none yet.

Looking forward to hear from you.
God bless.
david02son.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Can your router cut a dado, rabbet or mortise? You just might be in the wrong forum. This is for woodworkers. -Derek


----------

